# Feelings on retired breeding gals going to new homes?



## flyingpoodle

I have seen a few people looking to find homes for (now spayed) bitches they are not breeding anymore for various reasons, what are peoples feelings on non-puppy mill situations? 

I guess I see the side of practicality in that you might not want too many dogs around, but I also feel the emotional "used and discarded" side too. It would be heartwarming to think that they all stayed in a forever home forever, but heck, even I'm not that lucky


----------



## fjm

I think if anyone is half-way serious about breeding, they are unlikely going to be able to keep every bitch forever. And there are some dogs that are happier as an only dog, or as one of just two or three. I don't think I could do it, but perhaps that is one reason why I don't intend to get seriously involved in breeding!


----------



## Rowan

The same applies to retired stud dogs (I have one).


----------



## Carley's Mom

That is what my sweet Carley is! And she could not be any happier! She was not in a puppy mill, she was very much loved and cared for before I got her. She was almost 7 , I wanted a younger dog, but she came in and from day 1 has been the most perfect dog I could ever dreamed of having. She has never looked back. I sent her breeder an e-mail just the other day to once again thank her for letting her go...


----------



## Ms Stella

I think it is the BEST situation to find...when its the right one. Stella is a retired CH. She is great to groom, loves everyone, fine in every situation...walks on a leash like a champ.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

Many times the breeder has too many dogs and If they are working towards bettering the breed, they must make the painful decision to place older dogs in loving homes. Often these retired dogs go to single or low dog families where there live out their golden years loved, spoiled with a lot of attention. I know it must be a hard thing to do, but in many cases it is in the best interest of the dog. And lets face it, puppies are not for everyone.....it must be wonderful for the adoptive parents to receive a trained dog.


----------



## Ladywolfe

I tend toward "used and discarded", too. I just cannot help it. If the breeder just will not keep them; sure, I am very happy for them to have good homes. I just hate to see them rehomed as soon as they are no longer "producing a product".


----------



## roulette

My "breeding" dogs will never be rehomed. They are my pets and companions first and foremost. I have experienced firsthand the unpredictability of rehoming futures with horses that have passed through my life,and I would not think of subjecting my beloved dogs to those sad possibilities. When I brought them home as pups, my commitment to their well-being was for a lifetime, and hopefully they will draw their last breaths in my arms. If I go first, my immediate family has instructions.."take good care of my dogs, and love 'em like I have".


----------



## tortoise

flyingpoodle said:


> I have seen a few people looking to find homes for (now spayed) bitches they are not breeding anymore for various reasons, what are peoples feelings on non-puppy mill situations?
> 
> I guess I see the side of practicality in that you might not want too many dogs around, but I also feel the emotional "used and discarded" side too. It would be heartwarming to think that they all stayed in a forever home forever, but heck, even I'm not that lucky


I think it's wonderful! A dog gets to retire in comfort with many good years. Have you seen a senior arthritic dog living in a kennel? It's not a nice sight. I think it is responsible of the breeder to recognize when s/he is no longer able to give a dog the best life possible. Sure, some people are simply downsizing. But other do it out of care and affection for the dogs.


----------



## Countryboy

In some breeding situations, the future breeders are carefully selected and fostered out as puppies . . living from the beginning in their forever home. Foster families are encouraged to build on the puppy's potential . . . showing and training them as the dog matures.

At two years old, the dams *and studs* are tested and bred. The studs and dams are brought back to the kennels for this procedure . . . then they go back home. 

The sires need not return 'til the next time they are needed. The dams tho, are brought back to the kennels for whelping. At some point *dunno really, I've never had a female so never paid much attention to that part of the process* their duty to their pups is over and they return to their family. 

So these dogs are never away from their 'home' for long . . . living with one family for their entire life.


----------



## liljaker

Sunny is a retired stud dog -- they started to show him and due to circumstances didn't continue, so he sired 4 litters I believe -- and they are currently showing his son. He is absolutely a sweetheart and I totally recommend...


----------



## tortoise

Ladywolfe said:


> I tend toward "used and discarded", too. I just cannot help it. If the breeder just will not keep them; sure, I am very happy for them to have good homes. I just hate to see them rehomed as soon as they are no longer "producing a product".


It's definitly a different point of view. I come from the working dogs aspect. I wasn't going to feed (keep) a dog that didn't earn it. I'v been living with my fiance and his pet golden retriever for 3 years. I still don't understand the pet mentality.


----------



## Indiana

The breeder of my two girls on their mother's side has a huge working ranch, and she keeps all the retired breeding stock. They run and play together with the dogs and humans they've known their whole lives, throughout their retirement on the ranch, which is a nice image. However, I totally see how happy they would be if they were individually placed in homes where they were the center of that person's world, like all our dogs are to us on this forum.


----------



## mom24doggies

tortoise said:


> It's definitly a different point of view. I come from the working dogs aspect. I wasn't going to feed (keep) a dog that didn't earn it. I'v been living with my fiance and his pet golden retriever for 3 years. I still don't understand the pet mentality.


 All four of mine are simply pets. They don't show, they don't have jobs to do. Nothing. They laze around all day, go for long walks in the afternoon, eat food, and love me. I guess you could call that their job, loving me.  No training required for that! I find it interesting that you don't understand simply having a pet for your enjoyment? What's "wrong" with that? Not trying to be rude or anything, I'm just curious, seeing as I've never looked on a dog as anything but a (great, amazing!) pet. 

IMO, rehoming a dog that a (responsible) breeder can't keep anymore is a great idea...it gives people who don't want to raise a puppy a wonderful companion, one that's been health tested, (and the parents too\grandparents too!) trained, well-cared for all it's life, and isn't a little demon anymore.  Even when you rescue an adult dog, there probably hasn't been any health testing, and quality of life before they are adopted is questionable. Not to mention, they may come with emotional\behavioral issues that some people don't want to deal with. (I'm certainly not against rescuing, it's just not for everyone.  ) All in all, I think it's a win-win-win...the breeder has more room to go on "improving the breed", the owner gets an amazing dog, and the dog gets a great home with lots of love and spoiling.  I would imagine that the breeder would be sad to see them go, but the greatest kind of love lets go when it needs to.


----------



## tortoise

mom24doggies said:


> All four of mine are simply pets. They don't show, they don't have jobs to do. Nothing. They laze around all day, go for long walks in the afternoon, eat food, and love me. I guess you could call that their job, loving me.  No training required for that! I find it interesting that you don't understand simply having a pet for your enjoyment? What's "wrong" with that? Not trying to be rude or anything, I'm just curious, seeing as I've never looked on a dog as anything but a (great, amazing!) pet.


I've had working dogs for so long! Who wouldn't want a dog that can pick up laundry, put items in baskets, bring you anything you dropped, and find you keys for you? I haven't have "mobility" trained dogs lately. My dog [is still learning] to identify when I'm having symptoms and need to take medication. They grow into little time machines as far as medication doses, waking me up in the morning, bugging me to go to bed on time. Sounds little but the difference between living normally or living in an institution. I don't want to think about where I would be without my present and past dogs.

ETA: the golden trained himself to do a few things, so he's not completely useless now.


----------



## liljaker

tortoise said:


> I've had working dogs for so long! Who wouldn't want a dog that can pick up laundry, put items in baskets, bring you anything you dropped, and find you keys for you? I haven't have "mobility" trained dogs lately. My dog [is still learning] to identify when I'm having symptoms and need to take medication. They grow into little time machines as far as medication doses, waking me up in the morning, bugging me to go to bed on time. Sounds little but the difference between living normally or living in an institution. I don't want to think about where I would be without my present and past dogs.
> 
> ETA: the golden trained himself to do a few things, so he's not completely useless now.


I guess I always thought husbands were for doing all of those things you have listed! I have always had poodles (30 years) and they have all been pets -- just like intelligent dogs and feel it's important to keep them stimulated and happy (i.e., agility, obedience, etc.) but more than anything, just want to enjoy them and the relationship I have with them. I don't get a pet because of what it can do for me, except maybe get me out on beautiful walks along the Lake Michigan shores, etc. I understand pets have different roles for different owners -- but I may be in a minority but I just enjoy them being who they are, and am not as concerned about making them who I want them to be --


----------



## tortoise

liljaker said:


> I guess I always thought husbands were for doing all of those things you have listed! I have always had poodles (30 years) and they have all been pets -- just like intelligent dogs and feel it's important to keep them stimulated and happy (i.e., agility, obedience, etc.) but more than anything, just want to enjoy them and the relationship I have with them. I don't get a pet because of what it can do for me, except maybe get me out on beautiful walks along the Lake Michigan shores, etc. I understand pets have different roles for different owners -- but I may be in a minority but I just enjoy them being who they are, and am not as concerned about making them who I want them to be --


Trust me, you are NOT the minority! :laugh:


----------



## liljaker

P.S. to tortoise: However, since I am not married, maybe I need to rethink, eh???? (LOL)


----------



## fjm

I think the role of the service dog is a fascinating one - I tend to think of working dogs as sheep herding dogs and similar, that have traditionally lived out of the house (although even these are now often indoor dogs). But the successful service dogs I have known have an extremely close relationship with their owners - possibly even closer than that of the average pet dog. It's interesting that you are training your own dog from a pup, Tortoise - I know that the norm for Guide Dogs etc is for them to spend a year in a puppy-home, before being assessed for further training, and much the same goes for Dogs for the Disabled in the UK. Are there any issues with starting with a young pup, that is such an unknown quantity?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I dont see a real difference between adopting out a puppy and adopting out an adult with the exeption in getting a untrained puppy and dont really know what your getting until its older, and a trained adult already set in its ways, and pretty much you get what you see. All future training and environment aside of course. Puppies DO recognize and attach themselves to those that have whelped them even tho a lot of time has passed since they last seen them.. at least in the poos I have dealt with.

I think it is wonderful to adopt out retired dogs so they can have the family and lives they were meant to. As my breeder friend told me, she prefers only having 2 dogs, 3 tops.. so she doesnt attach herself until she makes the decision of having a keeper. A keeper is a dog that even when their job is done, you know you wont want to part with them. You cant grow in your breeding plans and give your dogs a quality of life if you have too many dogs.. think hoarder or puppy mill. Be thankful that said breeders know their limitations and prefer to place their well cared for children into equally loving homes that will cherish them the rest of their lives.

If that is used and discarded then so be it:aetsch:, but Im sure future families are happy as pie to recieve a beautiful well bred dog, that more than likely is perfectly healthy, and trained to some degree or another, and avoid the puppy stage. If I ever get a spoo.. it wont be for the ring lol, too much work and all respect for those that do.. BUT I would adopt a retired show dog from a respected breeder, as opposed to a rescue. My reasons are a beautiful dog, I will know if there are any health issues or perhaps possible health issues to watch out for, trained, and avoid the puppy stage. With rescues it IMO is harder to find MY criteria in a dog for US. I want a dog with good conformation for possible grooming comps as well.. soo much easier to make a beautiful dog beautiful.


----------



## tortoise

fjm said:


> I think the role of the service dog is a fascinating one - I tend to think of working dogs as sheep herding dogs and similar, that have traditionally lived out of the house (although even these are now often indoor dogs). But the successful service dogs I have known have an extremely close relationship with their owners - possibly even closer than that of the average pet dog. It's interesting that you are training your own dog from a pup, Tortoise - I know that the norm for Guide Dogs etc is for them to spend a year in a puppy-home, before being assessed for further training, and much the same goes for Dogs for the Disabled in the UK. Are there any issues with starting with a young pup, that is such an unknown quantity?


Sorry for more off topic. It's normal in psychiatric service dogs for people to raise train their own dog, with professional help. These dogs have a lot of abnormal everything to get used to! Plus we can get a persona functioning service dog in about 6 months. Meaning the puppy is doing it's job, even though there is anoter year of training to go. Now, the huge downside is what to do if a puppy washes-out/can't do the job! Everyone has to be prepared for that from the beginning. Some people will keep the dog as a pet, some will rehome and try again to get a service dog. It's a personal preference thing.

I go to a good breeder with great temperament dogs to get my best chance. My pup is 4 - 5 months old. There's no question - he's got what it takes. (*whew*)

I guess this does tie into the original thread with waht to do with washed out dogs from a training program. I believe they deserve a pet hom where they are appreciated just as they are. Even though I am not able to give that kind of a home, I am thankful for the people who are willing and able to do so.


----------



## Countryboy

liljaker said:


> P.S. to tortoise: However, since I am not married, maybe I need to rethink, eh???? (LOL)


Don't rethink that too hard. It's waaaaay safer to pick up yr own laundry than to get married!  lol


----------



## liljaker

When the breeder told me about Sunny, she had no intention of letting him go, and honestly, if she could, she said she would keep all of them, since she is a small breeder anyway ---- but she said it is very difficult, and all it takes is one wrong "rehome" and she said it's hard to sleep at night. She still refers to them as her babies, Sunny too, which is why I have felt it so important to work with her during some of the challenging situations I have had this last 6 months....she is a wealth of loving information and caring, and it comes through how much she loves her guys. Although a rehome, I have agreed if something happens and I can't keep him (that's not going to happen) I will return him to her. So, I think it depends on the situation. Sunny was loved, and show quality, and she did start his career, but got offtrack, and she wanted to be sure he had a loving forever home, as she does with all her poodles.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Good one, CB. I learned that the hard way. I am now surrounded by dogs and am happily divorced. I do pick up a lot of laundry, but it is sooooo worth it.

Back on topic, when I first looked into getting a show dog, the breeder I was working with sold me a nice female pup and due to health reasons (hers, not the dogs') instead of setting me up with a stud service, placed a semi retired finished male with me who complimented my girl. Striker was 3 years old when I got him already health tested and finished, OB training (for competion) started, etc. She still used him occasionally for stud and even split fees with me. I, on the other hand, got an awesome, well behaved gorgeous dog to practice showing/grooming etc with.

Scroll ahead a few years later to current times. My daughter adopted an older retiree female to get started in dogs. Pelli was to retire as a spoiled house pet, but, as life has it, she and my daughter are learning to track and now my daughter has a new goal in life. Once she graduates school, she wants to go into Search and Rescue. Something she was always interested in, but had no real clue about training, etc. She is practicing on her soon to be 10 year old retiree. 

So, placing retired dogs into homes not only benifits the dogs, breeders and new owners, in my daughter's case, may have long term life saving repercussions years from now (and, keeps a teenaged girl out of trouble - can't get into trouble if your spending free time and weekends training and playing). And I can bless the breeder that allowed us to share our lives with Pelli for that. That particular breeder is now counted as one of my three best friends in this entire world. So, I made a lifelong friend out of this as well. A win-win-win-win situation all around.

I say, retire those awesome dogs into loving homes. They are not 'used and discarded,' they are entering a new phase in their lives. I should be so lucky in a few years.


----------



## fjm

Drifting off topic again ... Sophy picks up my laundry. Eventually she even returns it, sometimes with a few small holes for additional ventilation. She is not known as the Nibbling Knicker Nicker for nothing!


----------



## liljaker

Ok, I can add to that, Sunny learned early on to pick up not just the laundry, but also shoes, boots, and a hat! Granted, he was not able to get them into the hamper, but instead stowed them comfortably for me until I made it home.

BTW, he now sometimes seems to stay on the bed, rather than at the window, and my guess is since I sleep in it, there's no need to surround himself with my scent.....or, alternatively, I will find a pair of jeans neatly tucked into his bed in my office where, I am sure, he lazed around all day watching Super Tuesday on CNN!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie

fjm - too funny! And thank you, I now know what breed my male toy poodle really is, he's a Nibbling Knicker Nicker!!! Is there a breed standard for them? I'd like to see how closely he follows it.


----------



## tortoise

BorderKelpie said:


> fjm - too funny! And thank you, I now know what breed my male toy poodle really is, he's a Nibbling Knicker Nicker!!! Is there a breed standard for them? I'd like to see how closely he follows it.


I had one of those! She returned undies with no crotch. :laugh: Jet touched one of my Victoria Secret bras, I had flashbacks and overreacted. I hope he learned! (And maybe I will go back to checking the bedroom floor before bedtime!)


----------



## BorderKelpie

Isn't it wonderful how dogs train us to keep our rooms clean? lol

I tell the kids all the time, if it was put up properly, the dog couldn't have gotten it. It's not 'Bad Dog' it's 'Bad Person!'

Although, my toy poodle crossed with mountain goat can pretty much get anything she wants. I swear, she has wings somewhere. How else does a 7 pound toy poodle end up ON the kitchen counter?


----------



## liljaker

I totally agree with you; before I react and punish a dog (which really never happens in my home anyway) I think ok, whose fault is it anyway? If I left it there, it's my fault. If he opened the drawer it's his fault (but he gets a reward for being so smart!) LOL


----------



## LEUllman

Our poodle rescue currently has five or six pure-bred miniatures up for adoption. All are surrenders from a BYB who is "downsizing," which in this case seems to really mean clearing space for a new crop of better money makers. Pretty despicable, and Madeline, who runs the rescue, told her so. The pups are very sweet, and deserve wonderful forever homes. Wish I could take one.


----------



## fjm

Ouch - carefully vetted and supported forever homes are one thing; dumping dogs in rescue is another.


----------



## liljaker

LEUllman: I think Beau needs a friend!


----------



## Carley's Mom

BYB's do you even need to say anymore... how do these people sleep at night?


----------



## liljaker

LEUllman said:


> Our poodle rescue currently has five or six pure-bred miniatures up for adoption. All are surrenders from a BYB who is "downsizing," which in this case seems to really mean clearing space for a new crop of better money makers. Pretty despicable, and Madeline, who runs the rescue, told her so. The pups are very sweet, and deserve wonderful forever homes. Wish I could take one.


OMG, I just fell in love with Ginger, the red miniature 1 year old -- given as a gift to someone who did not want a dog, spent the last 9 months living where she was not wanted. Oh......I can't look at these postings --- wow, there are never that many postings here in the midwest for poodles. Wonder why. She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## LEUllman

liljaker said:


> OMG, I just fell in love with Ginger, the red miniature 1 year old -- given as a gift to someone who did not want a dog, spent the last 9 months living where she was not wanted. Oh......I can't look at these postings --- wow, there are never that many postings here in the midwest for poodles. Wonder why. She is gorgeous!!!


Ginger must have just come in today. Isn't she fabulous! She won't be there long. I only hesitate because I just don't know how Beau would react to another dog invading "his" house. Based on how things have gone the times my sister has brought over her corgi, Clever, not so well. Life is just too complicated right now to rock the boat with another dog. But oh, that is one beeeutiful redhead!

Here's the link to SoCal Poodle Rescue.


----------



## tortoise

I came home to a 30 lb terrier mix on top of my fridge, eating out of the top cupboards.

I suddenly believed in crating!

She was a cool dog. She could clear a 54" hurdle!


----------



## BorderKelpie

tortoise said:


> I came home to a 30 lb terrier mix on top of my fridge, eating out of the top cupboards.
> 
> I suddenly believed in crating!
> 
> She was a cool dog. She could clear a 54" hurdle!


How do they DO that?!?!?!?

Where do they hide their wings?


----------



## tortoise

Her "hops" landed me my first stunt dog job.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Neat!


----------



## flyingpoodle

*Thanks for points of view!*

Thanks all for the posts on my question! And the awesome flying poodle stories to go with them! Reminded me of first time leaving new rescue poodle home with 3 ft high fence between kitchen and living room, left him in kitchen with newspapers and food and water, being as it was his first time home alone. Got back, he was in the living room, hanging out on the couch! Yes, I've learned a lot about poodles since then!

I may be in the market for an adult spoo this fall, thus my exploration of my feelings on this. I'm with the group feeling, which seems to be "it depends on the situation but it can be a fine thing"


----------



## Rowan

*flyingpoodle*:
I've purchased two poodles from a breeder, rescued two senior MPOOs from petfinder.com and the latest is a retired stud dog from a breeder I knew. I adopted all three sight unseen and I have no regrets. I gave them the best life has to offer and they did the same in return, ten-fold. You really can't go wrong if you do your research, choose wisely and follow your heart.

My retired stud dog, Merlin, is simply amazing and the sweetest dog ever. (I would adopt another retired stud in a heartbeat.) He wasn't housetrained and didn't even know basic commands but he learned quickly. I didn't over think any of these decisions and all three worked out well. I tend to just go with Thoreau's advice:


> _“If one advances confidently in the direction of one's dreams, and endeavors to live the life which one has imagined, one will meet with a success unexpected in common hours.”_


I should add that like *liljaker, Carley's Mom, FJM*, and others, my dogs aren't service or working dogs but companions. I've found over the years that they are better suited to the task than most humans. I treat my dogs like I treat my cherished friends and family, and that's with respect. 

Keep us posted on your search!


----------



## Siskojan

Sisko's breeder has foster moms for her breeding girls as Frank described, so that they live and grow in their forever homes. At about age 4 or 5, after a litter or 3 they are spayed at the breeders cost and belong outright to the people that have loved them from puppyhood at no charge. If testing , paid for by the breeder, shows that the girl is not fit to be bred after all, the foster parents can adopt for a reduced pet price. This makes so much sense to me. The breeder keeps in close contact with the foster home and knows the dogs and their quirks and temperament. This way each dog is raised with all love and attention due to her as the premier dog in a family and is not competing with 4 or 5 or more others for the breeders attention. I believe the breeder raises and and keeps the sires so that she knows them well, and they are well socialized, calm and part of a family. Joanne's dogs are not shown, she is big into search and rescue training, air scenting etc. She has a focus on red poodles but colour is not the be all and end all for her. I think she is more interested in good calm sturdy poodles with very low COIs and long life expectancies and is fascinated by what nature will produce in the way of colour when left to its own devices. 
Someone remarked in a recent thread that maybe parti poodles would be accepted if their breeders worked on conformation. as I see it , multicoloured poodles may be fine in their conformation but no one will ever know because they are not judged on it because their colour bars them from competing. Sisko has the same strengths and weaknesses any solid colour poodle may have. He is square, has a nice top line, but has a bit of a wrinkly neck and round eyes
( also has a big long curly gay tail and functional dew claws)
I have learned a lot from this forum and for a while i was worried that I had not chosen wisely but on further reflection I know my boy is 100% as good as any poodle out there in any way that really matters and colour, as in humans, is only skin deep and is no way to judge a living being. When I take Sisko down the trail through the bush he merges in to the greenery and takes on the look of leaves dappled with sunlight, and that's got to be a natural advantage in a creature designed to hunt and in my mind worth more than points towards a primped and hair sprayed championship. To all those to whom that is the point - I say live and let live - that is your right and prerogative. My guy is neutered - he isn't getting in your way, why get worked up about colour.


----------



## fjm

Siskojan - I think you may enjoy Riffly Speakings bolg post on coat and colour: Why we MUST drop our obsession with coat and color in AKC dogs | | Ruffly Speaking: Dog photography and general dog nuttiness of all kinds. Kind of like Nutella.Ruffly Speaking: Dog photography and general dog nuttiness of all kinds. Kind of like Nut


----------



## Ladywolfe

As this thread progresses, I guess I can see the positives of this practice; and I certainly always could see the positives to the new owners. 

*Siskojan* Your posting is almost as wonderful as your gorgeous Sisko!


----------



## Indiana

The only worrisome thing about the breeder retaining all rights to a dog fostered out to a family is, there are so many things that can happen in a person's life. What if the breeder for whatever reason decided to take the dog back, as has happened to one person on this forum recently? I wouldn't be able to relax and really love the dog as my own as long as the breeder was the legal owner. But that's just me.


----------



## Jacknic

I always find it amazing that people can have children, raise them, nurse them, rock them asleep at night, be so proud when they go off to college, get married, join the army or peace corp, when economy is bad in their area advise their children to move across country in hopes of a good life yet think that letting an animal go to a new home is abandonment. A breeding animal that has been cherished and loved, given the best care in food and training, and treated like a family memeber is no more abandoned then our children going off to live their life --it is just a new adventure and stage of life. A dog that is taught and given love will always live to expect it, and as long as they are stable will adjust quickly to that new home if they are given love by them and always happy to see you to if they get to visit. I breed my girls for a certain time then they are spayed and allowed to live out their retirment life as a "special girl" in another way. It is much different when you have more then one or two pets, but I suppose in the same way I can sell puppies and hand them over to their new owners I can "retire" my girls to a new home, and would hope that no one would think that I abandoned them. Abandonment is dropping them off at an animal shelter, placing them in rescue or selling them intack to let someone else try to squeeze puppies out of them. I make sure my girls get the best suited home for them, have them spayed and recovered with me then allow them to go to their new home after they have met and already love their new family. I hope you can see this as very differently then being abandoned.


----------



## Siskojan

My kids come home for dinners, Christmas, and just because. We phone back and forth and have "Facetime" with the one at uni in Toronto. When my 28 year old broke his wrist at work, we went and got him from the hospital. You have 18 years (give or take) before they move and everybody understands the process. I'm not against retired adults being adopted, just don't think it's equivalent to children growing up and becoming independent.

I think Joanne Paris has very formal understandings with foster families and I have included a link to her page. 

Paris Poodles Foster Dog Program


----------



## Jacknic

Paris poodles has a wonderful plan for someone breeding "pet" puppies, when I have a "pick" female I figure she is good enough to SHOW. That means a foster home would have to be capable of coat maintence, and all the training that goes along with being a show dog, I have yet to find a home that can do as good a job as myself and I have let dogs go to foster homes with the idea that I have to "let go and let live" approach. This is not something that I can do with every pup that I would like to keep in my breeding program. A dog that is stable is perfectly cabable of moving it's loyalty from one family to the next, and I too talk to owners, receive photos, get return visits of dog I have placed. The dogs are thrilled to see me and just as thrilled to jump in the car and go back to their new home. Foster homes is a great practice just not always practical, and surely not a way to run your entire breeding program.


----------



## Siskojan

I understand where you are coming from Jacknic and I can see that fostering show dogs would not work.


----------



## Custer

The breeder I am going through, and am friends, only has bitches on her property, unless a stud is brought in for breeding. but the girls get tons of love and care, plenty of play mates, and if needed more TLC away from the other girls if she can't really hand the other dogs. 

After their 3rd litter (not back to back) she will be spayed, and many of them my friend tries to adopt out to forever homes, with friends, family, or in general people she trusts. 

I do not have a poodle yet I want to own one for sport, and I want to give one of the retired girls a forever home. The one girl I want will most likely stay with the breeder because when they did try to place her with a friend (she was getting picked on and would of only came back to the kennel to have her remaining litter(s) ) She had a massive panic attack, until she was brought back the next day.


----------

